# Super gay female---Edited by DJ Vanilla Extract



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff is this a ***** LOL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQayWtyK9o4


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was sure that you were a guy, but if you say so. The music was really annoying. Hard to watch with all that gay racket going.........wait, I GET IT. LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I made it as gay as possible!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don't care what kind of joke this is with you guys but I REALLY enjoyed that....NICE work!!!!!!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Great video. She is looking awesome!
I enjoyed the music too.


Julie


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Tim, you're getting your gays confused.

If Carna played soccer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LPIUI_CY44


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Carol and Julie.
That 's great Steve!!! That looks about right for Carna.
Maybe I do have gay confused.$%^*F.................. Hold on................................................................ Shit I just spilled my Sam Pellegrino all over the keyboard


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That chick is soooo hot. I love that shit. You know how girls talk shit, she just gave them a spanking.

She didn't just learn how to do that shit recently, most of that is something that she has been doing all along.

Fickle coaches. LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That chick is soooo hot. I love that shit. You know how girls talk shit, she just gave them a spanking.
> 
> She didn't just learn how to do that shit recently, most of that is something that she has been doing all along.
> 
> Fickle coaches. LOL



Do you like her with her tail up or down J/J
You like them rough huh. She is hot. Especially the hair pulling.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

When you going to trial that dog Tim looks nice.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Once I can track her Mike.I'm between houses, had a litter of pups , training to many dogs, had a child, the excuses go on and on LOL

She doesn't know multiple blinds yet either.
She is tracking well but still in footsteps/beginning
No dumbbell retrieves but she loves the jumps so hopefully that will go well.
Oh yeah and the send out isn't complete. Better start doing that.

I did get a SCH 1 on my male last weekend and he is ready for a 2 if I can get some more control.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Jeff is this a ***** LOL.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQayWtyK9o4


 
good job on the video..DOG LOOKS AWESOME TOO


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Once I can track her Mike.I'm between houses, had a litter of pups , training to many dogs, had a child, the excuses go on and on LOL
> 
> She doesn't know multiple blinds yet either.
> She is tracking well but still in footsteps/beginning
> ...


Congrads on the one 
Damn get one of them polished up for a summer of fun


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I know man. My other female Fida Van Joefarm just got sent to Fontaine D'or kennel 2 weeks ago so I'll have more time. Training 2 dogs is still really hard but 3 was harder.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish I had more time for bite work instead of twice a month


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Always enjoy the vids of your girls:grin: The girls Steven posted were good too.


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know why you would cover up a nice B&H with the music. I liked the bark and the protection work, especially the coming over the sleeve for the man focus. Good work on the bitch!!!!

Don't waste that good video with a hokey soundtrack.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Once I can track her Mike.I'm between houses, had a litter of pups , training to many dogs, had a child, the excuses go on and on LOL
> 
> She doesn't know multiple blinds yet either.
> She is tracking well but still in footsteps/beginning
> ...


Hey YeahYa ;-) Sweet! Great work with Carna! Nice to see Rico's auntie bringing it She looks awesome.

Congrats on the Grizz too!! Video?!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

She looks great Tim! I like the jumping pics too, she's got springs


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Just got back from deer hunting. Thanks for the nice words all. Next time Metallica, no more whimpy stuff!
Hey Anna and Candy maybe we can set up a family reunion at a Holiday Inn in California with our dogs. Good idea? I'll make the shirts and we can wear them all weekend!!!:razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Just got back from deer hunting. Thanks for the nice words all. Next time Metallica, no more whimpy stuff!
> Hey Anna and Candy maybe we can set up a family reunion at a Holiday Inn in California with our dogs. Good idea? I'll make the shirts and we can wear them all weekend!!!:razz:


Got venison


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, she looks great! Such a nice dog!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Susan. No Venison this time Mike. I have 1 more chance in 2 weeks. The dogs love that meat too.


----------

